# What is the New Apostolic Reformation?



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 9, 2020)

What is the New Apostolic Reformation? I have heard it described as Pentecostalism on steroids. Is this heresy? How many people are caught up in it?


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes. I don't recall a lot other than it is largely prosperity gospel with self promoted 'Apostles ' who allegedly hear from God. If I recall correctly, many are oneness Pentecostal as well.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Aug 9, 2020)

What I know of it, it has to do with the belief that people can be Apostles today (hence the name) and varying charismatic beliefs. One interesting note is that some in the movement believe in seven mountains of the world (the mountains are different aspects of society and culture [physical and spiritual]) that must be conquered for Christ to return. Almost like some strange, charismatic Postmillennialism. It is not a monolithic group. Not everyone with the label believes exactly the same. Also, it is not always a self-applied label.

The Bethel cult is pretty wrapped up in it as far as I know.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 9, 2020)

Most old-school charismatics would be premillennial-leaning, mostly anti-reconstructionist in outlook. Although NAR guys might not have heard of Rushdoony, they are functional reconstructionists.


----------



## Jonathan95 (Aug 9, 2020)

Wretched has a ton of videos on YouTube about them. I recommend them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 9, 2020)

Jonathan, thanks, I was listening to Wretched earlier and that is where I first heard about it. It is frightening the amount of heresy in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Aug 10, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> Yes. I don't recall a lot other than it is largely prosperity gospel with self promoted 'Apostles ' who allegedly hear from God. If I recall correctly, many are oneness Pentecostal as well.



Oneness Pentecostals refer to themselves as "Apostolics" but for very different reasons than the NAR. Oneness, believes they have restored the doctrine of the apostles, but not the office of the apostle. It's a huge difference and needs to be clarified here.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Aug 10, 2020)

The NAR began with C. Peter Wagner, formerly of Fuller Seminary. At a birthday party for Wagner in the mid 90's, there were spontaneous "prophecies" that God would restore the office of the apostle for the "end times." This spread rapidly through many third-wave, independent, Charismatic circles. It is very similar to the Shepherding Movement of the 1970s. As best I can tell, in the local church level, is that each church must have a fivefold ministry. The CEO becomes an apostle, which means he/she is removed from fellowshipping with the rest of the body and concentrates on overseeing the fivefold members (teachers, evangelists, pastors, and prophets). They use Psalm 133, the oil that ran from Aaron's head to his beard, down his body as their proof text. The apostolic anointing works in such a way. The apostle gets it first, and you must be the body, aligned underneath the apostle to receive the anointing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ajay (Aug 11, 2020)

I have come across this group in India who are passionate but they are sincerely wrong about thier beliefs. 

Talking about thier theology, as usual like most charismatics, they believe in the continuity of gifts especially God is still choosing the apostles and they are the last group of apostles before Christ coming. 

They pointed me to the scriptures like , "that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord, and that he may send the Christ appointed for you, Jesus, whom heaven must receive until the time for restoring all the things about which God spoke by the mouth of his holy prophets long ago. " Acts 3: 20-21.

And then draw the map of the tabernacle. The outer court, the holy place and the most holy place. 

The church presently at the holy place and according to then the holy of holies is the last phase the church need to enter before Christ coming and with the entry of New Appstolic reformation the church entered in to the most holy place and God is restoring all the offices like apostles, prophets and so on. 

Their influence is quite strong in India and their numbers are going strong.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 11, 2020)

I can tell you what it's not: it's not new, it's not Apostolic, and it's certainly not a Reformation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taylor (Aug 15, 2020)

One of my favorite YouTube channels just released the first video in a series on the NAR. If you haven't heard of this guy before, I would highly recommend subscribing to his channel and giving him a watch and listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

